# Your horrible remake predictions



## girlbug2 (Dec 30, 2009)

Now we have a new Karate Kid movie starring Jaden Smith and Jackie Chan, set in China, practicing Kung Fu...

I think Hollwood is only accepting crappy remake ideas anymore.

So here's your chance to predict the next appalling remake ideas for the new decade!

 Gone with the Wind, starring Megan Fox and Tom Cruise as Scarlett and Rhett.

Or how about Casablanca with Angelina Jolie and Matt Damon? Set it in Afghanastan so it will be relevant for today's audience!


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 30, 2009)

Star Wars with the Family Guy cas... oh wait.


----------



## TKDHomeSchooler (Dec 30, 2009)

I fear the Red Dawn remake will be stupid and politically correct, and will somehow make the American freedom fighting Wolverines out to be some whack job militia group.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 30, 2009)

Plans call for a remake of the original BattleStar Galactica, Buck Rogers, Flash Gordon and I heard rumblings of a Space 1999 redo.


----------



## HKphooey (Dec 30, 2009)

Ishtar!


----------



## HKphooey (Dec 30, 2009)

But seriously...  they have been trying to remake Logan's Run and West World for years.  Logan's Run could be be a cool one if done correctly.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 30, 2009)

Remake ET.
Make sure that Will Ferril is involved.

Quest for fire, but it's set in NYC.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 30, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> Gone with the Wind, starring Megan Fox and Tom Cruise as Scarlett and Rhett.
> 
> Or how about Casablanca with Angelina Jolie and Matt Damon? Set it in Afghanastan so it will be relevant for today's audience!


 
You do realize that these are both justifications for uprising and revolt. And if they throw in They Were Expendable staring Sylvester Stallone and On the Waterfront starring Keanu Reeves... then that&#8217;s it man game over 

You know I caught The Day the Earth Stood Still remake the other day and I must say after sitting through it and comparing it to the original I must say they did a damn good job of really messing it up&#8230;. It was, IMO, horrible. 

These remakes are already in the works
Creature from the Black Lagoon
Nightmare on Elm Street
When World Collide
The Wolfman

Edit:
Could be worse I guess, they could be doing The Searchers with Jackie Chan, Owen Wilson


----------



## Gordon Nore (Dec 30, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> You know I caught The Day the Earth Stood Still remake the other day and I must say after sitting through it and comparing it to the original I must say they did a damn good job of really messing it up. It was, IMO, horrible.


 
Excuse the thread drift, but I went to the theatre to see that film, and I too was terribly disappointed. They kept focusing on the kid, and I couldn't figure why. When my son leaned over and told me it was Will Smith' son, I realised the whole movie was geared to be a showcase for him. Terrible shame. The original had held up so well and didn't really need to be done over.

As for other remakes, now that picked the bones of Dudley Doright, George of the Jungle, The Flinstones (twice!), Bewitched, and George of the Jungle, just about anything is possible. One day I'll open the paper and find that they've revived Mr Terrific and My Mother the Car.


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 30, 2009)

Bridge on the River Quai with Liam Neeson and Jet Li - after all....nationality and accuracy don't matter anymore anyway.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm waiting for "The Seven Samurai" starring by menudo!


----------



## girlbug2 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Remake ET.
> Make sure that Will Ferril is involved.


 
OMG you're right! Will Ferill would be the Bumbling/Evil Government Agent who captures ET. That's spot on how it would happen.


----------



## girlbug2 (Dec 30, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> These remakes are already in the works
> Creature from the Black Lagoon
> *Nightmare on Elm Street*
> When World Collide
> The Wolfman


 
Why, why, why can't they just leave them alone?

Nightmare on Elm Street is just about perfect campy horror. What's to "update" or "improve"?


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 30, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> Why, why, why can't they just leave them alone?
> 
> Nightmare on Elm Street is just about perfect campy horror. What's to "update" or "improve"?



They filmed Elm Street here.


----------



## Tames D (Dec 30, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Quest for fire, but it's set in NYC.


 
Who could possibly replace Rae Dawn Chong? Wasn't there a scene in the movie where she is giving... uh never mind.


----------



## Carol (Dec 30, 2009)

If anyone tries to remake Princess Bride, there will be hell to pay.  

Nightmare on Elm street was indeed perfect campy horror.  To be honest, I don't like horror movies, but I've seen the entire series.  

I don't mind that someone is trying to remake Nightmare.  The previews actually looked interesting, and there is a lot to the story line (blurring the line between fantasy and reality) that can be explored.


----------

